

Show HN: zipzap -- zip file I/O for Mac OS X and iOS - pixelglow
https://github.com/pixelglow/zipzap/

======
pixelglow
zipzap has an easy-to-use interface and an efficient implementation. If you're
interested in the design rationale, I've written some of them up here:
<https://github.com/pixelglow/zipzap/wiki/Design>.

